# Aaaawww who doesn't want babies



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 11, 2007)

This made me laugh so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vsapp6xeQA&NR*


----------



## Holly (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi! *runs off giggling* I love that omg


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 11, 2007)

This is so my daughter


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 11, 2007)

OMG...too cute!!


----------



## User34 (Mar 12, 2007)

lol.. the funny thing is that I  go through that everyday. I try to zone them out. lol... kids are great.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 12, 2007)

That is the soundtrack of my life.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 12, 2007)

hahaha!! Im 24 and I STILL do this to my dad!! 

"Dad..dad..dad...are you listening to me? Im talking to you..Dad...dad.. Hello? HEY!" 

Thats the Episode when stewie becomes super attached to Louise. or however you spell her name. I love family guy.


----------



## jenii (Mar 12, 2007)

Haha, yeah, that's completely my daughter.

Except instead of "hi," she'll point to the Wii and say "IT'S A WII." And then walk away.

Yes, one and a half years old, and she's already a gamer. You should see her play Soul Calibur. She's actually pretty good.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 12, 2007)

bwhahahaha that's sooo cute!! I used to do that tooo!!!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 14, 2007)

ahahahahahaha i used to do that to my dad when i was little! ohhh that pissed him off so bad.


----------

